
INDIA – Reliance Jio Announce Free Calls Forever and Data for INR 50/GB - devcorn
http://jiofans.com/discussion/38/reliance-jio-all-the-prepaid-and-postpaid-plans-and-tariffs-per-day-per-month-plans
======
0xmohit

      As a welcome offer all the new Reliance Jio Subscribers will
      get access to Unlimited Data, Unlimited SMS and Calls upto Dec
      2016 and From Jan 2017 you can choose any of the plan from
      above sheet.
    

Wonder why don't they post the conditions too? In a country where people
change their cellphone numbers faster than their handkerchiefs, who would
prevent them to use the services until end of 2016 (for free) and move on.
There must be more to it.

~~~
devcorn
Reliance has made it clear that from Jan 2017, the minimum need to pay is INR
149 per month to keep the connection Active. Everyone else is costly than them
and the data speed sucks for others, as of today I don't see any reason than
people won't stick to Jio for sometime.

------
sky_projektor
Rs 50/ GB.. Trustworthy data counters please!

